# moving to spain



## ray1561 (Jan 26, 2011)

hi im coming to spain in may have no idea of where im going or where im starting yet but im coming never the less i want some advice i currently do car air con .regassing and degassing .and have got very disalusioned with england does any body no if there is a demand out there for it in spain?
.or is it only good in the summer months just like in england.i am aslo wanting to move with my family i have a boy and a girl 12 and 10 any advice?
but im coming over first to have a look
any help will do many thanks


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

ray1561 said:


> hi im coming to spain in may have no idea of where im going or where im starting yet but im coming never the less i want some advice i currently do car air con .regassing and degassing .and have got very disalusioned with england does any body no if there is a demand out there for it in spain?
> .or is it only good in the summer months just like in england.i am aslo wanting to move with my family i have a boy and a girl 12 and 10 any advice?
> but im coming over first to have a look
> any help will do many thanks


Hi & welcome

PLEASE - before you do anything else, have a good read of the forum, especially the following threads

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/spain-expat-forum-expats-living-spain/68126-economic-employment-situation-spain.html


http://www.expatforum.com/expats/spain-expat-forum-expats-living-spain/62551-education-spain.html


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Come over and have a look! But whatever you do, dont move over here unless you have a good job lined up with a contract or have another source of income. Personally, I think you're better off staying in the UK until the recession is behind us . there is more security in the UK and if you have a job and a home there, dont leave it

Jo xxx


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

My advice: stay in the UK and work at your business for a few years.
Enjoy holidays in Spain.
The employment situation here is dreadful. Many Brits are heading back to the UK.
This is not a good time to consider a move unless you are retired with ample investment income, have a firm offer of a secure well-paid job or are wealthy and don't need to work.


----------



## djfwells (Sep 28, 2009)

Unfortunately the days of packing everything up and heading to Spain and have everything fall into place for you have long gone (If indeed they ever did exist).
In order to make a success of things over here I honestly believe that you need to have at least one of the following things :  Be independantly wealthy; Speak very good Spanish or another foreign language; Have a firm and legal offer of work; Have a trade or profession that is in demand and you can start work with quickly; Already have a property in Spain; Have a support network of friends and family closeby.

Without at least one of those things you will find settling here in Spain very difficult at this moment in time.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

djfwells said:


> Unfortunately the days of packing everything up and heading to Spain and have everything fall into place for you have long gone (If indeed they ever did exist).
> In order to make a success of things over here I honestly believe that you need to have at least one of the following things : Be independantly wealthy; Speak very good Spanish or another foreign language; Have a firm and legal offer of work; Have a trade or profession that is in demand and you can start work with quickly; Already have a property in Spain; Have a support network of friends and family closeby.
> 
> Without at least one of those things you will find settling here in Spain very difficult at this moment in time.


I agree with that...except that I would say that if you are looking for work, even being fluent in Spanish, although a huge help, won't open doors per se.
I know of at least two people who are fluent in Spanish who are desperately seeking work.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

mrypg9 said:


> I agree with that...except that I would say that if you are looking for work, even being fluent in Spanish, although a huge help, won't open doors per se.
> I know of at least two people who are fluent in Spanish who are desperately seeking work.


Rumour has it that many Spanish people are also fluent in Spanish, and there are 4 million of them unemployed!:confused2:


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I think what I find sad about the situation is that there are so many unemployed people here and the dole system here is nowhere near as "kind" as in the UK. So it seems very unfair for people to come to Spain right now and take work from someone here and desperate!

In fact the only thing going for Spain at the moment is the summer climate (the winter in Spain is ****). Apart from that the political and financial situation, the cost of living and the rules and regulations arent any less irritating or frustrating than they are in the UK............. oh yes, and booze and ciggies are cheaper - for now!!!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

jojo said:


> oh yes, and booze and ciggies are cheaper - for now!!!!!
> 
> Jo xxx




Gin £2.30 airside at Gibraltar airport, £3.99 a litre elsewhere...
I find that faintly immoral but I do enjoy a G&T or two and at that price.....


----------



## fourgotospain (May 4, 2009)

> (the winter in Spain is ****


Harsh Jojo! Just cos it's rained every day on the CDS for the last few weeks... Today we have the wet stuff but can't remember where raincoats and umbrellas are... ;P


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

fourgotospain said:


> Harsh Jojo! Just cos it's rained every day on the CDS for the last few weeks... Today we have the wet stuff but can't remember where raincoats and umbrellas are... ;P


huh!!

you can tell you're a newbie


actually I was just saying to my dad earlier that dd1 would be in a mood when she got in cos she hates the rain.............


he said - ''I don't suppose you have umbrellas here in Spain do you?''




why do people think it's always sunny & hot here


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Rumour has it that many Spanish people are also fluent in Spanish, and there are 4 million of them unemployed!:confused2:


Up to 4.7 million now, and still rising. And that doesn't include people working just ten hours a week, on training courses or on short-term contracts.

It was on the news last night that unemployment amongst under-25's in Spain is a staggering *43.6%*. That is twice the European average. In fact one quarter of Europe's unemployed young people are in Spain.

There's a sobering thought. 

España acapara el 25% de los parados jóvenes de la UE | Intereconomía


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

mrypg9 said:


> Gin £2.30 airside at Gibraltar airport, £3.99 a litre elsewhere...
> I find that faintly immoral but I do enjoy a G&T or two and at that price.....


Good grief M, what brand is that?  Is it any good for cleaning windows?

Have we reached the stage when the tonic costs more than the gin? I remember when we were in Cuba the Coke (if you could get it) cost more than the rum ...


----------



## ray1561 (Jan 26, 2011)

thanks for all your help i needed to hear so things like that the last thing i want to do is something i might regret in a very short time.does any one no any thing about portugal situation at the mo cause i have been there five time already but the last time was 2 years ago?


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

ray1561 said:


> thanks for all your help i needed to hear so things like that the last thing i want to do is something i might regret in a very short time.does any one no any thing about portugal situation at the mo cause i have been there five time already but the last time was 2 years ago?


There's a Portugal forum too! Click the Portuguese flag at the top of the page.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

ray1561 said:


> thanks for all your help i needed to hear so things like that the last thing i want to do is something i might regret in a very short time.does any one no any thing about portugal situation at the mo cause i have been there five time already but the last time was 2 years ago?


why not ask in 'Portugal?'

although from what I've read there recently it's not much different to Spain


----------



## ray1561 (Jan 26, 2011)

xabiachica said:


> why not ask in 'Portugal?'
> 
> although from what I've read there recently it's not much different to Spain


10.6% sounds better then 25% though and not many are moaning in portugal like they do in spain!


----------



## fourgotospain (May 4, 2009)

So it wasn't you sunbathing on your roof terrace a couple of weeks ago xabia??


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

fourgotospain said:


> So it wasn't you sunbathing on your roof terrace a couple of weeks ago xabia??


I didn't think anyone could see me

actually yes, we have had some lovely sunny days, albeit a bit windy for sunbathing

but it still amazes me that people expect it to be hot & sunny* all* the time - when it really isn't


even in our little bit which is fairly temperate, it does get pretty cold, very hot, & extremely wet!!!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

ray1561 said:


> 10.6% sounds better then 25% though and not many are moaning in portugal like they do in spain!


yes, it does

& we're not really moaning - we're just telling it like it is, warts & all, and trying to stop people screwing up their lives, and sometimes their kids' lives too

if we said

''come over - don't worry - sell up - everything's great here - you'll walk into a job as soon as you step off the plane - your 15 year old won't have any problems in Spanish school blah blah blah ''

(which I have seen on another forum)

I don't think many of us could live with our consciences


----------



## fourgotospain (May 4, 2009)

> even in our little bit which is fairly temperate, it does get pretty cold, very hot, & extremely wet!!!


and that's just January! Ha ha, it's true, in July we'll all be moaning about the heat


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I dont know why you dont just come over for a fact finding visit and see what you think and how you find it. Ask around, see what jobs are available, look at rental/property prices, ask some expats what they think. 

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

fourgotospain said:


> and that's just January! Ha ha, it's true, in July we'll all be moaning about the heat


I won't













I probably _will_ be moaning about the humidity though........................


----------



## ray1561 (Jan 26, 2011)

xabiachica said:


> yes, it does
> 
> & we're not really moaning - we're just telling it like it is, warts & all, and trying to stop people screwing up their lives, and sometimes their kids' lives too
> 
> ...


yes i no what u mean. im so fed up with england though.i think its time for a change if i go to portugal it will be on my own first to test the water so to speak. i think sometimes u just have to what u gotta do and see how things go!


----------



## ray1561 (Jan 26, 2011)

ray1561 said:


> yes i no what u mean. im so fed up with england though.i think its time for a change if i go to portugal it will be on my own first to test the water so to speak. i think sometimes u just have to what u gotta do and see how things go!


my son is 12 bye the way maybe u read someone eles thread?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

ray1561 said:


> my son is 12 bye the way maybe u read someone eles thread?


I wasn't specifically referring to your son - just saying the sort of things that might be said, if we weren't being honest


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Alcalaina said:


> Good grief M, what brand is that?  Is it any good for cleaning windows?
> 
> Have we reached the stage when the tonic costs more than the gin? I remember when we were in Cuba the Coke (if you could get it) cost more than the rum ...


It's an obscure brand called Glen's. Comes in a plastic one litre bottle.
Bombay Sapphire it ain't...but hey, I'm no connoissseur....
(Think I've spelled that wrong and I haven't indulged in said potion yet...)
I'm a real cheapskate...buy tonic at 60 cents a large bottle.

I must be a real prude/puritan at heart because I really do think it's not quite right to sell intoxicating liquor so cheaply to vulnerable old people like me...


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

mrypg9 said:


> It's an obscure brand called Glen's. Comes in a plastic one litre bottle.
> Bombay Sapphire it ain't...but hey, I'm no connoissseur....
> (Think I've spelled that wrong and I haven't indulged in said potion yet...)
> I'm a real cheapskate...buy tonic at 60 cents a large bottle.
> ...


I can see that when the time comes when I really do have to tighten my belt, I shall come to you for money-saving tips.

At least I don't have to pay for my lemons.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Alcalaina said:


> I can see that when the time comes when I really do have to tighten my belt, I shall come to you for money-saving tips.
> 
> At least I don't have to pay for my lemons.


Oh yes, I know all the REALLY important ones...
And I get my lemons for free too......
I do like really nice things but I do not like paying outrageous prices for them..
Hence my frequent visits to TK Maxx when in the UK.
I am often a symphony of designer togs acquired at market-stall prices...


----------

